# 2013 Ram Diesel / DEF



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has gotten a newer Dodge with the Cummins that requires the DEF products. How much time / mileage / cost / overall Pro's Con's to the DEF system on the Pickups thus far. How many miles can you get to a full tank of DEF, How does it affect your Snow Plowing


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 2011 Ford F250 with 6.7 PowerStroke. I use about 1.25 gallons every 5000 miles. Not saying this will be the same as a 2013 Ram.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Fourbycb;1637917 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has gotten a newer Dodge with the Cummins that requires the DEF products. How much time / mileage / cost / overall Pro's Con's to the DEF system on the Pickups thus far. How many miles can you get to a full tank of DEF, How does it affect your Snow Plowing


From what I've heard, every time you change your oil you should fill up the DEF tank.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

gallihersnow;1638124 said:


> From what I've heard, every time you change your oil you should fill up the DEF tank.


My Ford would be going into limp mode if that was the case. I cant make it to a oil change. Not sure what the fine line is. If you baby it you prob use just as much as if you work it.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Realy I only use half a tank between changes, I think in town running around uses less than highway or long distance travel.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

If its like the OTR semi's the more over the road miles ran the less DEF used. If running longer distances like 60 miles at 60 mph consistance suppose to use less DEF . I just wasent sure if the same rule applies for the pickups


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Just talked to a person who has a newer Dodge with the DEF tank he told me he has gone thru 3 tank fulls of DEF in 6000 miles driving mostly locally. He told me it's a Pain in the Ass to pay $3.00 a gal for DEF and $3.75 a gal for Diesel Fuel. So I think I may shy away for the purchase of a newer Ram


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

on my last ford 6.7, I had used one tank full in 42,000 miles before i had to refill


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I just got a new '13 Ram diesel. The DEF has it's own gauge in the lower left hand corner of the gauge cluster. I've only run about one full tank of fuel through the truck so that's not saying much. But when I picked it up the DEF gauge read "full", and it's now still above the 3/4 mark. My dealer didn't even know what DEF was, so I read the owner's manual and went to Auto Zone and picked up 2-1/2 gallons for about 15 bucks. I know it's an additional cost, but it's pretty minimal so I'm not overly concerned/pissed off about having to do it. Not a big deal.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1638130 said:


> My Ford would be going into limp mode if that was the case. I cant make it to a oil change. Not sure what the fine line is. If you baby it you prob use just as much as if you work it.


I am in the same boat as you. I used about 4.5 gallons in the first 6k miles +/-. I have the tendency to let mine idle a lot do you? I was thinking it would possibly consume more the more it was allowed to idle.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Big Dog D;1639751 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I used about 4.5 gallons in the first 6k miles +/-. I have the tendency to let mine idle a lot do you? I was thinking it would possibly consume more the more it was allowed to idle.


No not too much idleing. Maybe it's just the heavy towing or city traffic. Winter for sure it idles allot more. For a wile I was leaking def fluid. Needed a new heater and I guess the seal got buggered so they ended up replacing the tank and pump as all the wireing was corded from the leak.

To the poster who says he has used only one tank of def in 42000 miles I think you have one too many zeros there. I have close to that on my truck and I've lost count how much I've used.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

From what I have gathered the fuel mileage of the 2013 6.7 has increased due to addition of the def fluid vs the 2012. I have been on the fence on letting the 06 go and replacing it with a 2013 but hate the emission crap of the newer trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1641833 said:


> From what I have gathered the fuel mileage of the 2013 6.7 has increased due to addition of the def fluid vs the 2012. I have been on the fence on letting the 06 go and replacing it with a 2013 but hate the emission crap of the newer trucks.


I'd bet the better mileage is due to the fact they're running 3.42 rear ends in alot of the diesels as well.

I just bought a new 2013 Hemi.

I started switching over last year when I bought a 2012 Hemi.

Right now I own an '06 Ram 5.9 CTD, an '11 Ram CTD, a '12 Hemi and now a '13 Hemi. The Hemi's get about 2-3 miles per gallon less pulling 24' trailers than the '11 CTD.

Our gas prices are around .30 / gallon cheaper than diesel here, so it'll be about 120,000 miles before I save the cost of the CTD engine.

Plus, a Hemi you can put a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty on the truck for about $3,000.

CTD trucks can only run a 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

We have a 2013 Ram 2500 crewcab cummins. We have 3800 miles on it so far. Highway driving at 70mph 19-21mpg. Mixed driving 17-18mpg. Towing 13-15mpg. DEF usage we still have over 1/4 tank left. The truck has a turbo boost indicator on the instrument cluster. If you can keep your foot a little light and keep the boost way down the truck gets amazing mpg. Watch the youtube video of the guy in the 2500 driving 65-68 getting 26mpg+. On a 250 mile trip averaging 70mph using this technique we averaged 22.3mpg for the whole trip and part of the trip was in the hills near lake of the ozarks.


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a 2012 3500 CTD, a 2012 2500 hemi, and a 2013 5500 CTD when love every single one of them. The power on the CTD is insane and can coast down the highway passing cars at 70mph towing a 10k lbs trailer. From the power to the ride to the comfort I love everything. 
One BIG issue I had with my 5500. The turbo was replaced at 6k miles for being faulty. Now back to an amazing truck. So all in all I would say I'm winning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Grassman09;1639787 said:


> To the poster who says he has used only one tank of def in 42000 miles I think you have one too many zeros there. I have close to that on my truck and I've lost count how much I've used.


DPF comes of and goes in to storage.

Here is MY 13.

















Plus another 200HP added.


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1669660 said:


> DPF comes of and goes in to storage.
> 
> Here is MY 13.
> 
> ...


I am curious to know how yours run without? Can it be detrimental ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

outdoorimagesct;1669673 said:


> I am curious to know how yours run without? Can it be detrimental ?


 How it runs without? Like a bat out hell.

Detrimental, yes without proper tuning. In order to remobe, the ecm needs to be reprogrammed and the warranty goes out the window.


----------



## QuadRacer041 (Sep 1, 2003)

I have a 2013 with about 3400 miles. The def holds about 5 gals and has its own gauge. At a local auto parts store def costs about $15 for a 2.5 gal jug. In the 3400 miles have have gone through about full tank of def. the reason I say about is because I filled the first time with still have a half tank left. I am currently slightly less the half a tank now. So to correct myself, I've used a little more then a full 5 gallon tank of def in 3,400 miles.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1669682 said:


> How it runs without? Like a bat out hell.
> 
> Detrimental, yes without proper tuning. In order to remobe, the ecm needs to be reprogrammed and the warranty goes out the window.


Interesting, I have an 08 6.7 , its still on warranty until nov 2014, I have a tuner already as I plan on ditching the DPF the minute its off warranty,but I too was wondering if a person could use something like EFI live to just just alter parameters in the ecm .


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Your best bet is to fill at a bulk DEF station/truck stop. That way you know exactly how many gallons your putting into the system.

The DEF gauge on the 13/14 ram is known to be inaccurate and suggested to use bulk to measure. The cab & chassis ha a 9 gal tank, whereas the 3500 has a 7 gal tank I believe.

From my own experience, I had to fill up around 2500 miles, and have 4100 and the gauge shows 3/4 ish. I keep track of all liquids in a spreadsheet to know exact mpg and mileage so I had to add a DEF category with this new truck.

I'm sure everyone knows about http://tdr1.com great resource site.

Bulk DEF in most if not all cases should be considerably cheaper than the standard 2.5 gal jugs. I think the last time I checked SAMs club, it equated to be $4.50/gallon of DEF whereas I paid $2.86/gal of bulk (truck station) back in October.

////ninja edit: sorry for the thread necrophilia


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$3000 for a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty? A man could afford to keep a truck more than 3 years with that! I need to check into it with my Fords.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's Dodge only, and they say non commercial use. 

With that said, the 6.4 we bought last fall, and the one we bought last week both got it and no issues with the dealer yet. We have a good relationship with them though.


----------

